# PDC and gong (chime) volume very low



## Vlad_M (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a dealer do a software upgrade (I-Step upgrade) on my car today as it's never been updated before. 

When the car returned, I noticed that the volume of the PDC and the gong is way too low. No problem, I'll adjust it in the iDrive settings - however, even when turning it up to its loudest settings, it is still very low (but the control does work, as it increases/decreases).

What can I do to make it louder - like it used to be before? Can this be done via coding?

Also, my Q7 automatically turns down the music volume when PDC is engaged. Is there any way to enable this?


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

get in the car... be sure the radio/CD is off.... When the PDC beeps, door/seat-belt gong or navi-girl is happening/speaking... turn up the radio's volume/knob and it'll remember the new settings. (Then go back into the idrive and set everything to default/medium and do those again... hmmm... maybe should do the idrive default/medium first.) Don't think we have that Q7 feature....


----------



## Vlad_M (Mar 16, 2015)

xx said:


> get in the car... be sure the radio/CD is off.... When the PDC beeps, door/seat-belt gong or navi-girl is happening/speaking... turn up the radio's volume/knob and it'll remember the new settings. (Then go back into the idrive and set everything to default/medium and do those again... hmmm... maybe should do the idrive default/medium first.) Don't think we have that Q7 feature....


You, my friend, are a legend. So obvious, yet not documented anywhere in the manuals!

Thanks very much!


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ha ha a legend is that like an old acura?? j/k You're welcome. Glad it worked there!! Well, the dealers did that to me a few times too during various services/repairs and I had to reset the levels. I think some people here mentioned the same before too. Now that you know how to do it, you know.... you can actually do it while the radio/CD is on too. However sometimes it's just more tricky and we've got to get to the knob really fast while it's beeping/etc (or we'll miss the timing and adjust the radio/CD instead).


----------



## Vlad_M (Mar 16, 2015)

It seems I rejoiced too soon.  On my way back home, I realized that while I can increase the volume while the music is off, as soon as I turn it on (the music, i.e. radio/cd/usb) it will drop the PDC volume to a (much) lower level. This happens every time. 

Anything I am missing?


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

hmmm you know what... you're on to something!! I just tried it during lunch time and there are indeed 2 beep levels (one for radio on and the other for radio off). Then I messed around and finally got it to beep really loud with the radio on. But this requires some experimentation. It goes something like this...
- start the motor, turn radio on to moderate/normal volume. Then push the button to turn it off (and we see a loudspeaker-slash icon on the top right of the screen for mute).
- Reverse/back-up close enough to a rear wall so that it beeps when we want it to. Then step on the brakes and keep in this spot (and motor still on). Then put it in P (park).
- go into idrive beep setting page (be sure to keep looking at this setup page with the beep item selected and large idrive knob can minus/plus it (important)).
- keep radio off, set the idrive beep screen level to middle or max,
- set transmission to R (will beep) then turn the small volume knob to make loud/louder (remember, we are still looking at that idrive item selection screen/line and the radio is still off). 
- Now push/switch on the radio, and it follows this new loud beep settings! I think the trick is we experiment/adjust the beep setting with that idrive line item on the screen)


----------

